# Make a Kindle Cover Using a Hardback Book



## lindapendant (May 27, 2011)

Hello,

I wanted to post a link to a tutorial I posted in my Livejournal to make a Kindle cover out of an old hardcover book. It's fast, easy and cheap to do.

See the tutorial here: http://lindapendant.livejournal.com/518523.html#cutid1








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

For a tutorial on how to sew a book style cover case, follow this link:

http://lindapendant.livejournal.com/517081.html#cutid1

















[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that, I know a lot of people have wanted to make a Kindle cover from an old book, they should love this.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

What a clever idea.  I once tried to make purses from old hardbacks but that didn't work out so well. I think I used bad glue.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

OMGosh, that is so _incredibly_ cool!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Agreed. _INCREDIBLY_ cool.

..............and your tutorial was well written.

Off to look at book shelves with an eye to do damage in the name of beauty or something.


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

This is clever. I like the idea of cutting a hole in the front of the hardback so the Kindle screen is always open. But I also like the idea of hiding the Kindle inside the book, so you flip the front cover to use it. Reminds me of the 'secret compartments' we made out of old books as kids.


----------

